# here's a retrieve



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

this isn't protection work, but i thought this was awesome work, click on #72 (i haven't watched any of the others). 

thoughts?

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/nrc/2007/saturday.cfm


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, the link worked for me on friday, but now it doesn't seem to--sorry! but if anyone does make it work, let me know.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

the link worked for me. 

What's the big deal about it?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i just thought it was a cool piece of work....having been to a # of field trials, this is a fantastic retrieve,IMO. other than that--there's no point in my post whatsoever.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

What retrieve...I saw a dog go out. A retrieve is bringing the thing back....and the way back is what counts.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, half a retrieve is being able to GET to the item, right? which the dog did. <shrugs> like i said, i just posted cause i thought it was a fine job.


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> well, half a retrieve is being able to GET to the item, right? which the dog did. <shrugs> like i said, i just posted cause i thought it was a fine job.


I got my GSD to do that with a much smaller body of water, I've seen her get tired out quickly on a water retrieve to the point I scared myself and thought I'd have to go in after her. Her fur gets soaked and her tail turns into a sea anchor. she loves to swim so either I'll smear her in grease or get "water wings" for her.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

would that be Erika? 

IKK how many ppl on here have ever been to a retriever field trial, but until i did, i never appreciated how these dogs can work. they're required to "mark" 3 birds going down, then retrieve each of them separately across/through various land/water obstacles. this particular dog did a hell of a long retrieve (i think we can assume he found his way back to his handler, lol).


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> would that be Erika?
> 
> IKK how many ppl on here have ever been to a retriever field trial, but until i did, i never appreciated how these dogs can work. they're required to "mark" 3 birds going down, then retrieve each of them separately across/through various land/water obstacles. this particular dog did a hell of a long retrieve (i think we can assume he found his way back to his handler, lol).


file trials are pretty amazing. those guys know what the heck they are doing. especially with the e collars...pioneered it in my opinion.


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> would that be Erika?
> 
> IKK how many ppl on here have ever been to a retriever field trial, but until i did, i never appreciated how these dogs can work. they're required to "mark" 3 birds going down, then retrieve each of them separately across/through various land/water obstacles. this particular dog did a hell of a long retrieve (i think we can assume he found his way back to his handler, lol).


 
Yea that would be "Erika" . Acts a lot like a Lab with an attitude problem


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Those guys invented the retrieve. We think a soccer field send out is something. The duck dogs go 2-300yards without bating an eye, stop on a whistle and redirect in another direction on the same send out.
Awesome!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep it's pretty cool . I lost interest in dogs finding birds after the first human find with my PSD though .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Yep it's pretty cool . I lost interest in dogs finding birds after the first human find with my PSD though .


Ditto on FST with me! Just ain't the same as watching a dog on a real scent! :wink:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> file trials are pretty amazing. those guys know what the heck they are doing. especially with the e collars...pioneered it in my opinion.


Joby, I went to a field trial seminar like 10 years ago....it was pretty brutual, I was totally turned off to the sport. The trainer there Shocked a Viszla till it's anal glands squirted. Now, that being sad...I have no idea who, or how good the trainer was. I am sure this is not the norm, and most of those folks doing field work are like people here and have some ethical limits to how much complusion they will use. I have absolutley zero experience in field trials except for that shitty seminar.

And this is not statement that protection sports are superior in anyway, just that the training applications of e-collar training cannot be directly transfered from field trials to protection work...But I do wonder in a sport like field trials, can you be a little more liberal with E-collar? for a few reasons, dogs like labs...you can kick them in the head every morning and they will still love you just as much as before you kicked them. And the second and I think more plausable....that you have to be more judicial with the e-collar because of the component that protection work has where the dog has to be in direct conflict with a human being?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

At least the hunting dog trainers I know aren't like that . 

Labs can be pretty stubborn and one track minded when they are in the zone and actually working scent or on a retreive but when you get them out of that zone with an ecollar or anything else to perform a command (stop or redirect for example) most in my opinion are soft and if you over do it it's easy for them not to go back to what lead them into getting corrected in the first place (the hunt or retreive) . 

I have seen some tough ones though but in general for me I don't think they recover that well from big corrections .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Joby, I went to a field trial seminar like 10 years ago....it was pretty brutual, I was totally turned off to the sport. The trainer there Shocked a Viszla till it's anal glands squirted. Now, that being sad...I have no idea who, or how good the trainer was. I am sure this is not the norm, and most of those folks doing field work are like people here and have some ethical limits to how much complusion they will use. I have absolutley zero experience in field trials except for that shitty seminar.
> 
> And this is not statement that protection sports are superior in anyway, just that the training applications of e-collar training cannot be directly transfered from field trials to protection work...But I do wonder in a sport like field trials, can you be a little more liberal with E-collar? for a few reasons, dogs like labs...you can kick them in the head every morning and they will still love you just as much as before you kicked them. And the second and I think more plausable....that you have to be more judicial with the e-collar because of the component that protection work has where the dog has to be in direct conflict with a human being?


Most field dogs I have seen are machines, the ones I have seen are very happy and very reliable. I am not sure how happy they were during the formal training cause I didn't see it...

The hunters that I know love their dogs, but the dogs have to work reliably, that's why they have them.

"Those" labs are pretty tough dogs....

I imagine it's a little of both of what you say...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Check this guy out...from England. no e collars used in training....
nice.....
http://www.youtube.com/user/ALTIQUIN#p/a/u/0/cRT8dZcx3F4


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice video with that old timer. 
The "meat on the plate" duck hunters can be good, all round trainers. The big time competition folks are the collar wizz  zzards. 
Gosh! How did dog training ever get by without those things!! :-D JMHO of course! :wink:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

For field competition I know some trainers that go through numerous dogs before settling on one to compete with . When that dog gets a certain age they start looking for another to start training , in order to replace that one . Again , they may go through several dogs to get the right one . 

Bud Grant the Viking's Head Coach from way back was one of them . Not sure if he still competes now.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Nice video with that old timer.
> The "meat on the plate" duck hunters can be good, all round trainers. The big time competition folks are the collar wizz  zzards.
> Gosh! How did dog training ever get by without those things!! :-D JMHO of course! :wink:


I agree...about the big timers, amazing stuff there....
I sure am glad for ecollars...I'd have a bunch of holes in me most likely without em, or my dog would...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Check this guy out...from England. no e collars used in training....
> nice.....
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ALTIQUIN#p/a/u/0/cRT8dZcx3F4


Way cool! I didn't get till the second retrieve that they were using live birds. I can honestly say my dogs can't do THAT. I bet the retrieved bird would be pretty much mangled, if we tried. Wouldn't be live anymore... oops....#-o:lol:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> At least the hunting dog trainers I know aren't like that .
> 
> Labs can be pretty stubborn and one track minded when they are in the zone and actually working scent or on a retreive but when you get them out of that zone with an ecollar or anything else to perform a command (stop or redirect for example) most in my opinion are soft and if you over do it it's easy for them not to go back to what lead them into getting corrected in the first place (the hunt or retreive) .
> 
> I have seen some tough ones though but in general for me I don't think they recover that well from big corrections .


My example of a labs temperment was just bit exgeratted for effect. 

But on the other hand my BFF's (I know to say BFF is gay, I have a big penis and am secure that I like women...so I really do not give a shit) dad had a lab and not that I think it was cool, but he literally hung the dog by his hind legs and beat the shit out of it for chewing the furniture (he was a bad, bad alcoholic) and the dog still absolutley adored my friends father...and his dad hated the dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Way cool! I didn't get till the second retrieve that they were using live birds. I can honestly say my dogs can't do THAT. I bet the retrieved bird would be pretty much mangled, if we tried. Wouldn't be live anymore... oops....#-o:lol:



Anna,

The dogs are nice, but imagine how hard it was to train the
birds to stay still while in the dogs mouth?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> My example of a labs temperment was just bit exgeratted for effect.
> 
> But on the other hand my BFF's (I know to say BFF is gay, I have a big penis and am secure that I like women...so I really do not give a shit) dad had a lab and not that I think it was cool, but he literally hung the dog by his hind legs and beat the shit out of it for chewing the furniture (he was a bad, bad alcoholic) and the dog still absolutley adored my friends father...and his dad hated the dog.


TMI James


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thomas barriano said:


> tmi james


ditto!!!!!!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> TMI James


How about that...TMI is my penis's name.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> How about that...TMI is my penis's name.



I bet TMI is really your BFF ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I bet TMI is really your BFF ;-)


Im not gonna add what bff means to some people LOL


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Im not gonna add what bff means to some people LOL



Yeah, yeah...LOL can you believe some people thinks it means best friends forever...what a bunch of silly billies :mrgreen:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Yeah, yeah...LOL can you believe some people thinks it means best friends forever...what a bunch of silly billies :mrgreen:


That's what Paris Hilton thinks it means, so it's good enough for me.........or was it Perez Hilton?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> That's what Paris Hilton thinks it means, so it's good enough for me.........or was it Perez Hilton?


Is there much of a difference thomas? could go either way LOL 
NICE RETRIEVES!!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Is there much of a difference thomas? could go either way LOL
> NICE RETRIEVES!!!!



Neither one is on my BFF list ;-)


----------

